# Pennsylvania breeders



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are a few breeders who are good leads/ contacts even if they don't have litters right now. Friends of ours had two HoneyBear goldens who were so healthy and good- Jigs lived to be 14. Harborview has a litter I really like planned- not sure if it's posted on the website though. 

Harborview Goldens

Jennifer Craig
Erie, PA USA 16511
[email protected]
www.harborviewgoldens.com
814-898-0645


Highlight Golden Retrievers
Patrice Loves
Middletown, PA USA
[email protected]
717-939-2770

Honeybear Goldens
Kelly Shuffelbottom
Lancaster, PA USA 17603
[email protected]
443-822-9833


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This is where my golden will be coming from:

All dogs have hip, elbow, heart, and eye clearances, and are active in conformation and field testing. They have an amazing addition to their home just for the dogs, grooming, kennels, etc. I could tell just by a brief visit how much Anne's dogs mean to her. I would recommend them, I have been thoroughly impressed and I have done a lot of research. She is planning a litter this Spring, that will be due over the summer. Just outside of Pittsburgh. I also think Harborview and Hillock would also be good choices.

Brianne Goldens
Breeder: Anne Pittman
http://briannegoldens.com/


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was thinking- if you're in Western PA, you could also try some nice Ohio breeders too.

Lakesyde Goldens
http://www.lakesyde.com/

Shilo Goldens (they have a litter on the way too sired by Zoom)
http://www.shilogoldens.com/main.html

Our member here, Meghan just bred Dixie to Ch. Faera's BMOC. 
Sugar Creek Goldens
http://www.sugarcreekgoldens.com/index.asp?ID=13


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> This is where my golden will be coming from:
> 
> All dogs have hip, elbow, heart, and eye clearances, and are active in conformation and field testing. They have an amazing addition to their home just for the dogs, grooming, kennels, etc. I could tell just by a brief visit how much Anne's dogs mean to her. I would recommend them, I have been thoroughly impressed and I have done a lot of research. She is planning a litter this Spring, that will be due over the summer. Just outside of Pittsburgh. I also think Harborview and Hillock would also be good choices.
> 
> ...


Didn't she have a Ryder puppy do amazingly well at this year's National?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yep! She did!!  Her name is Riser and she's a Ryder kid! I think she took RWB at the National.


----------



## hlahr (Jan 17, 2012)

We are looking for an English golden in the Harrisburg area. Are you aware of any breeders in our area? We may also be willing to consider an American golden in our area.. We just lost our golden on December 30th and need to start looking for a new member of our family.. Thanks in advance for any information….


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

ProspectiveGoldenOwner said:


> Can anyone recommend a rock-solid Pennsylvania breeder for a small/mid-size female golden puppy? We want to make sure the dog we choose is extremely healthy and also will not grow to 100 lbs., which seems to be common but not in the breed standard for females. We live in PA but can go elsewhere in the Mid-Atlantic if needed. We are looking for a well-socialized pet, not a show dog, but AKC registration is important to us so that we know the breeder we are using is reputable. Any advice would be very much appreciated! Thank you.


Just remember that just because a breeder offers AKC papers, does not mean they are reputable. Always check for hips/elbow/eyes/cardiac clearances from www.offa.org

Females should be from 55 to 65 pounds. Males from 65 to 75 pounds. You have been given some great breeders to look at. Good luck in your search.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lycinan might be a good match, though the current litter may be larger dogs than you're looking for: Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland. 

We have a Lycinan gal who is about 55 pounds at 18 months old.

Good luck!


----------



## blarthur1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Has anyone out there bought a golden retriever from hilltop golden paws in Duncanville PA and if so what was the results are they a good breeder


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

blarthur1 said:


> Has anyone out there bought a golden retriever from hilltop golden paws in Duncanville PA and if so what was the results are they a good breeder


Welcome to the Forum! I encourage you to start a new thread asking about this breeder. Otherwise your question and responses might get lost in the discussion started by the OP. :wavey:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And just in case you don't start a new thread- 
I cringe when I look at the site you linked, not only is she breeding doodles (which are mixed breed) on purpose, but 10% of the words are misspelled and her contract is absolutely horrid and also contains many misspelled words. You have to know how to spell retriever in my book!
So- that said- it does appear she does clearances, so if you go into this knowing you are buying a pup from someone who does do minimal health testing but does not do anything to prove her animals are worth breeding, probably doesn't give any thought to the genetics in her breeding pairs, and who is breeding for income rather than as a side effect of a hobby or sport, she's as good as any simply because she does clearances. 
Though I truly do cringe.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I went back and checked clearances- about half have practitioner cardiac clearances- skip those. They end w P-VPI or P-PI- or P-NOPI. They are not adequate. 
She states on her site that Annie is the dam of the current litter of Goldens. Annie(presuming her name is what is says on the site) does not have any clearances at all. So I would skip her breeding program altogether. When I said earlier that she was marginal but at least did clearances, I was trusting her site had correct info on her dogs but now that I have actually attempted to verify that info I see that I was wrong and she's breeding dogs without clearances (Annie- if her name is what she has listed). For me, that takes her off the marginal/not good but better than no clearances group of breeders to those that do not do even marginal health screening.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes, if in western PA, Hytree Goldens in Ohio is not far...Donna Edwards. My Hope is from her and she is just amazing. Sweetest, healthiest, all clearances...couldn't be happier. Perfect size, very smart--we couldn't be happier.


----------

